
Functional Testing of PCBs with Google's OpenHTF - aospan
https://jokersys.com/2018/08/24/joker-tv-hardware-functional-testing-with-openhtf/
======
aospan
"Functional Testing of PCBs is always used as a final manufacturing step.
Functional testing provides making a decision to go or not to go on finished
PCBs. Manual functional testing of one Joker TV assembled PCB takes about 5
minutes. I have decided to automate this process with open-source hardware
testing framework (OpenHTF). PCB functional testing time is shrunk to 1
minute. This is 5 times less than manual functional testing and less error
prone (no human factor)."

